# sausage and her new gym! *pic heavy!*



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

A freind of ours got hold of some wood cheap so we constructed a gym for my lil saus! She was scared of it at first but after a few mins she couldent resist  shes looking a bit scruffy at the moment cause shes been going through her first molt!

Some piccies!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I WANT ONE  it looks great


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i may have to "borrow" the idea....


----------



## RubyFeuer (Nov 5, 2010)

that's so cool i love the bead ladder


----------



## xMissy-Rayne (Oct 31, 2010)

I love LOVE it XD Lucky bird!


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

My hubby and I are going to construct a play gym soon as well; you've done a wonderful job! I love the bead ladder too-what a great idea!


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

cant take all the credit for the bead ladder  i got inspiration from the gyms on www.birdgymsrus.com! its a great site for getting ideas  just not for buying-expensive!


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a Q about wooden play gyms. Are the ok for cleaning? Dont they harbour germs from the droppings being wooden?? Or do you vanish first? Just something ive always wanted. I will build Atila a gym eventully lol.


----------



## xMissy-Rayne (Oct 31, 2010)

beckins said:


> cant take all the credit for the bead ladder  i got inspiration from the gyms on www.birdgymsrus.com! its a great site for getting ideas  just not for buying-expensive!


Agree...they look wicked costly.. Not in my price range..
I don't understand though,on the site they say they don't include "toys",so the ladders etc,it's just for show?


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

i think all the wooden stuff on those gyms is included-probly just not the chains and beads and things they have on them! bit tight really for the cost of them!

and as for the cleaning question....the base parts of my gym are made from chipboard with a false wood covering on the surface, kinda like fake laminate flooring lol so easy wipe clean poop  perches and stuff dont really get any poop on so not so much of a problem, id imagine most gyms wouldnt have completely wooden bases either for the cleaning reason!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

So awesome, mine are geting a play gym for xmas probably. I already put some thought into a bit.


----------

